# Toad in the Hole



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 13, 2020)

There are a thousand ways to elevate the humble chicken egg into something fun, and so tasty,  This just one more way.  Especially if you have someone to cook for, but even for yourself, make the egg something worth eating.

Ingredients:
1 large egg
1 slice of your favorite bread
2 tsp. slated butter
2 dashes pepper
1 pinch slat

Heat a heavy, well seasoned frying pan over medium heat.  While the pan is heating, butter both sides of your bread.  Keep any extra butter on the butter knife.  Cut a rectangle from the bread center, leaving 1/4 inch all the way around.  Place the bread rectangle into the pan and brown on both sides. Place on a plate.

Place the bread with the hole in the middle into the pan.  Put the extra butter from the knife into the center hole.    Lt cook until you can see the egg cooked half way.  Season with salt and pepper.  Use a thin spatula (cake turner) to flip the egg and toast.  Cook another 1.5 minutes or so, until the white is set.  Flip egg onto your plate, and enjoy with some fried ham, sausage, or bacon.  Use the outside bread first to dip into the yolk.  If you haven't yet used that cutout part, it's great with honey, or your favorite jam/jelly/apple butter.

Seeeeeyal Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 14, 2020)

Where's the meat? Toad in the hole is usually made with sausage, but it can be made with other meat. A small amount of meat is supposed to be the "toad" - in the dish, not next to it.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 14, 2020)

So - my mom used to serve something called egg with a hat that is this same dish.  I've also seen it called American Toad in the Hole... good reading here:https://www.eater.com/2016/2/19/11056800/eggs-in-toast-egg-in-a-hole-basket


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 14, 2020)

Taxy, Americans call the egg in a piece of bread "Toad in the Hole" 
British call sausages in a Yorkshire like pudding "Toad in the Hole" 

Same name - different recipes.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 14, 2020)

Janet H said:


> So - my mom used to serve something called egg with a hat that is this same dish.  I've also seen it called American Toad in the Hole... good reading here:https://www.eater.com/2016/2/19/11056800/eggs-in-toast-egg-in-a-hole-basket





dragnlaw said:


> Taxy, Americans call the egg in a piece of bread "Toad in the Hole"
> British call sausages in a Yorkshire like pudding "Toad in the Hole"
> 
> Same name - different recipes.



i didn't know about "American toad in the hole". My apologies to the Chief.

I guess someone just heard the name and called the bread with egg in the middle by that name, because they liked the name.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Aug 14, 2020)

We were going to do breakfast dinner but opted for chicken instead.

Now I wants me some toads.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 15, 2020)

taxlady said:


> i didn't know about "American toad in the hole". My apologies to the Chief.
> 
> I guess someone just heard the name and called the bread with egg in the middle by that name, because they liked the name.



No apology required.  What we call in U.P. Michigan - goulash, is not remotely close to true goulash, or goulyash.  In the U.S. depending on where you live, it can also be called slumgullian, American Chop Suey, and I'm sure many other names.  So Toad in the Hole, Eggs in a hat, or any other name is perfectly understandable.

I just wanted to share the idea that with a little, and I mean very little extra work, you can elevate the fried egg to something special, especially when serving to others, or children.

Kellogg breakfast cereals were just somehow better in those little boxed, with the wax paper wrapper inside, and you poured the milk directly into the box.  Same product, kid friendly presentation that was fun because it was out of the ordinary.  Eggs, in a hat, same egg, but with butter-grilled toast built in.  It's not only more fun, but just a bit better tasting than buttered toast.  Can yu imagine this with a good, creamy 
american cheese sauce over the top?  Now that sounds yummy  to me.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 15, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> *Kellogg breakfast cereals were just somehow better in those little boxed, with the wax paper wrapper inside, and you poured the milk directly into the box. *
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Gads...  we used to fight over those!


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 15, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Gads...  we used to fight over those!



Yeah.. And I would always tear the lining and get milk all over the place..   

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 15, 2020)

and those little boxes were never enough 

I would try to refill and then by that time the wax paper leaked the milk... 

Couldn't win - aside from the fact I was #4 on the totem pole so my choices were always limited.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 15, 2020)

I used to take the sugar pops, sprinkle Nestle's Quick powder on the cereal, then add the milk and stir.  I also liked to add dry-roasted peanuts to Sugar  
Smacks, or Honey Crisp.  It was like eating cracker Jacks with milk.  I think my favorite breakfast cereal was the original Life.  2nd was big biscuit shredded wheat.  All of the other cereals were ok, except corn flakes.  Never cared for them. Tome, they  ere boring and soggy.  Frosted flakes were ok.  I also loved the freeze-dried strawberries that were put in cereals.

Ok, I've digressed enough.  What are some of your favorite, unique and fun ways to serve eggs?  It has to be something fun, and a little out of the ordinary.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 15, 2020)

I believe I posted these once before - Cloud Eggs -  fun and actually several can be done at one time in the big oven but I was doing them in the toaster oven.  I used parchment paper, not silicone.  Don't remember how long they were baked for.  Perhaps whites for 3/4 minutes and then yolks 3/4 minutes. 
It takes experimenting to get the timing right with your ovens.  

I did them on and off for about 2 or 3 weeks, just for myself.  LOL


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2020)

I have made eggs baked in muffin tins lined with ham, with shredded cheddar. Those are fun. But, I don't find them special enough for the effort most of the time.


----------

